# How long do I need to stay in HK for a visa stamp?



## 3xpat (Nov 5, 2014)

I have 1 year visa with 90 days duration of stay. I need to exit China. I want to fly to HK and immediately fly back to SH. No issues here? Or do I need to spend a night in HK? Can't find any info strangely


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

The one year visa means next day collection so you will have to stay one night.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I will be very interested to hear whether they are still issuing visa renewals in Hong Kong or Macau as I have heard conflicting reports in past months.

I have been here since 2009 but like to keep my friends in the UK up to date on the situation.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

It looks like my post came up twice. Probably my error.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

